# starting m1t's



## jonner (May 25, 2006)

i have a few questions about this
i would like to try m1t's but not sure about which brand is a good brand to go with?

and ive been reading 4derm is a good product to use with this
but i bought oral test booster before i read into this and just found out they are the least effective
its called nitro t3 it blocks estrogen as well.......so im not sure where to go with this, replace it w/ 4derm?  keep using it?  how long can i use a product like this and can i just stop taking it if im going to sw/ over to 4derm
i take 6 caps at night


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 29, 2006)

jonner said:
			
		

> i have a few questions about this
> i would like to try m1t's but not sure about which brand is a good brand to go with?
> 
> and ive been reading 4derm is a good product to use with this
> ...



Where do you expect to get M1T's?? They are almost impossible to find now. But if you can find them, let me know where . Higher Power M1T's are sweet, but any M1T will do ya man. Stack with either 1-ad or 4-ad if you can find them.

Also take 6-OXO for estrogen blockers and milk thistle to avoid liver toxicity if your M1T's don't have milk thistle in it.


----------



## gogo (May 29, 2006)

M1T is the harshest designer steroid you can find. That being said you may want to rethink this cycle dude.


----------



## duece (May 29, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Where do you expect to get M1T's?? They are almost impossible to find now. But if you can find them, let me know where . Higher Power M1T's are sweet, but any M1T will do ya man. Stack with either 1-ad or 4-ad if you can find them.
> 
> Also take 6-OXO for estrogen blockers and milk thistle to avoid liver toxicity if your M1T's don't have milk thistle in it.


take the 6-oxo and milk thistle during and pct or just for pct?
just wondering as i am starting masterdrol in a few days


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 29, 2006)

both


----------



## duece (May 30, 2006)

should i add anything or should i have it covered with the milk thistle and rebound xt


----------

